# The "Unshaven" Fad Looks Ridiculous...Do You Agree?



## HiDesertHal (Jun 19, 2017)

Either grow a beard or shave!  That in-between "ragged" look sucks!

See? Here's my completely-grown White Goatee!

HDH


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 19, 2017)

Just turned my foot long white goatee into two foot long white mustache extensions. Will eventually grow them long enough to keep my belly warm.... Then I can braid them and put beads in them and move to a state with legal pot so I can fit in......artytime:


----------



## Lon (Jun 19, 2017)

I like your goatee Hal. Wish I could grow a decent goatee and mustache but will probably have to just use a glue on or stick on.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 19, 2017)

I, too, have the gray moustache and goatee.  After years of shaving in the military, I let the facial hair grow.  I thought about a full beard, but I have gaps below the sideburns, so the chin whiskers suffice.  I tend to agree with you about walking around with a "4 day" growth....it does look rather unkempt.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 19, 2017)

Some can pull it off. I think his excuse was the San Francisco earthquake. layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Some can pull it off. I think his excuse was the San Francisco earthquake. layful:


Ooooooh.


----------



## Iodine (Jun 20, 2017)

I prefer that "half way in, I forgot to shave a couple days" look over the full fledged beard.  The beards like those men on Duck Dynasty wear would make me run 100 MPH in the opposite direction.  No way would I ever date a man who looked like that if I were single (which I am not).  Yours is fine HiDesertHal, you may keep it.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good Hal!


----------



## Mike (Jun 20, 2017)

You look like a real Gent Hal, well done.

I do agree that the "I didn't shave this morning" brigade look
lazy, just couldn't be bothered.

My Barber started not shaving a while back, I told him that
he looked scruffy, which he did, I also told him that he has
to be a "product of his product" and that as he is trying to
make people look better, so he should lead by example.
He started shaving again.

Mike.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 20, 2017)

Any man who goes out without shaving probably has dirty underwear too!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 20, 2017)

I have a beard which has gone grey, although my hair mostly retained it's original colour.   It just needs the occasional trim to keep it neat.
One thing that annoys me is the difficulty of buying proper double edged razor blades.  It's all these ponsy multi blade heads in lightweight razors - just can't get on with them.   When my trusty Winkinsons Sword razor packed up, I had bother trying to find a suitable replacement.  I now order blades in packs of 50 from Amazon,  and that keeps me going for ages.   I've also got a traditional badger hair shaving brush - must be near 50 years old.


----------



## IKE (Jun 20, 2017)

Laurie said:


> Any man who goes out without shaving probably has dirty underwear too!



Nope, no wearing dirty drawers for me.......when I go out in public without shaving for a day or two I go undieless /  'commando'. layful:


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jun 20, 2017)

I hate the scruffy look.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 20, 2017)

_Well, I'm glad that you all agree with me, and I thank those who complimented me on my Goatee! _ 

At nearly 81, I have *never* used a razor to shave! Even in the Army, I used my battery-powered Remington!

Yes...Clark was a a bit too busy to shave that day!

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey hauntedtexan,

When you move to another state, I hope you'll be driving your VW Microbus and listening to the Grateful Dead on the cassette player.....

Yuk Yuk!

HiDesertHal


----------



## Falcon (Jun 20, 2017)

Unless one is covering up a facial blemish, facial hair is simply an ego trip.

You don't keep looking in the mirror all day;  you do it to show off to others.

Maybe 100 years ago it was the  "in" thing then, but not now.

It's easier to shave every thing than be picky about shaving around your cute little facial hair thingy.

In  MY opinion.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2017)

It doesn't bother me to see the scruffy look, I mostly saw that on young men that were models in magazines some years ago, don't see much of it every day.  My husband has been everything from clean shaven, to mustache only, and mustache and short beard which he's had for years now, and my preference.  But if he shaved it all off, he'd still be handsome and I'd love him just as much. :love_heart:  He uses the old fashioned single edge metal razors, and years ago used an electric.  

Iodine, I agree with you on the Duck Dynasty beards, I wouldn't date any of those guys either, but the beard might be the last reason.


----------



## Robusta (Jun 20, 2017)

I too sport a silver Goatee and Moustache.  I used to grow a seasonal beard as is the custom in the Northeast before hunting season. Started in October and would shave around March. Towards the last few years of work the kids at the elementary school I delivered to called me the "Santa Claus mailman".

I will go a day or two without shaving if I am not leaving the house, but otherwise it is an after shower shave with an old fashion double edge safety razor and mug soap.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 20, 2017)

ike said:


> nope, no wearing dirty drawers for me.......when i go out in public without shaving for a day or two i go undieless /  'commando'. layful:



tmi


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2017)

IKE said:


> Nope, no wearing dirty drawers for me.......when I go out in public without shaving for a day or two I go undieless /  'commando'. layful:


Lulz.


----------



## chic (Jun 20, 2017)

I like this one very much. 


:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2017)

chic said:


> I like this one very much.
> View attachment 38659
> 
> :love_heart:


I do too.


----------



## IKE (Jun 20, 2017)

Okay, all joking aside......I've had a trimmed mustache since my early twenties.

I've got nothing against a full, neatly trimmed beard....I've tried growing a beard a few times but it comes in kinda thin in places (like the pic above in the side burn & cheek area) which looks kinda scraggly to me so I always shave it off.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 20, 2017)

*Hey Falcon...*

I can't find your post where you listed some Classical Music pieces you like.....I would like to respond.

HDH


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2017)

Moustaches!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manatee (Jun 20, 2017)

Going unshaven is the Yassar Arafat look, everybody wants to look like him, right?

I grew a mustache once, when I went snorkeling my face mask leaked.  I have been clean shaven ever since.

When I went by ship from the US to Greece, I thought it was a good time to try growing a beard.  It itched so bad that I shaved it off within 3 days.


----------



## Temperance (Jun 20, 2017)

chic said:


> I like this one very much.
> View attachment 38659
> 
> :love_heart:



Think some men look great with the stubble on their faces.  Also like goatees and soul patches.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 20, 2017)

I've never cared for the scruffy look but, by golly, Clark Gable looks pretty good.


----------



## Trade (Jun 20, 2017)

I like it myself. I wouldn't call it a fad. It's been around for at least 30 years that I know of.  

The first time I noticed it was Don Johnson on Miami Vice back in the 80's.  



If my beard was still black like back in the day I might do it myself.

But since it's gone white I just stick with a short goatee and mustache. 

Long and/or full beards drive me crazy. To me they are very uncomfortable. I have to have something that I can forget is there.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2017)

Trade, both you and Don Johnson look great.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 20, 2017)

How short can a beard be and still qualify as a beard?
I stopped shaving (mostly) when I retired a few mos ago.
I trim it every week.  With the beard trimmer at setting '2' (out of 8).  This is just a bit longer than the 'oh, I forgot to shave for a couple days' look.
I shave my upper cheeks and neck a couple times a week.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 20, 2017)

Hal...........I think it's in the same thread where you are sitting at your piano.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 20, 2017)

Hal, you look surprisingly like the man I just saw in the Ford commercial who is showing off his car's self-parking abilities to a sweet young thing .... probably his granddaughter.


----------



## Whisper (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't mind the "unshaven" look.


----------



## chic (Jun 21, 2017)

Whisper said:


> I don't mind the "unshaven" look.



Way to go Whisper.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2017)

chic said:


> Way to go Whisper.
> 
> View attachment 38686


Oh my.


----------



## Steve LS (Jun 21, 2017)

I don't like the "I didn't shave for 3 days look."







Like you said, grow a beard, mustache, goatee, whatever, or shave.
Otherwise shave.

BUT, that's what our generation feels.
To us, or me at least, it looks sloppy, to the younger crowd it's just normal.

I wouldn't take out the garbage in the daylight with 3 or 4 days growth while wearing sweatpants.
That's not an issue any more.


----------



## Whisper (Jun 22, 2017)

chic said:


> Way to go Whisper.
> 
> View attachment 38686


Nice!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 3, 2017)

Some men look VERY good with "grunge"  Perfect example: And oh yeah...the picture Whisper just posted. :love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Jul 3, 2017)

Lets  be honest here girls.  You  wouldn't  be ahhing  and oohing  if these  pictures were of some  old, fat, bald dude.

Would you?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 3, 2017)

Laurie said:


> Any man who goes out without shaving probably has dirty underwear too!



That applies to women as well?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 3, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Lets  be honest here girls.  You  wouldn't  be ahhing  and oohing  if these  pictures were of some  old, fat, bald dude.
> 
> Would you?



These guys actually shave but they are using those razors from China.  They don't do such a hot job.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2017)

I hate that look. Even the good-looking guys in the pictures would look a lot better with either a regular beard, or clean-shaven. I can't imagine why anyone would think that scruffy look is sexy.  I also have to wonder how they manage to keep their beard at about a 5-day growth level. Must be a lot of trouble.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sunny said:


> I hate that look. Even the good-looking guys in the pictures would look a lot better with either a regular beard, or clean-shaven. I can't imagine why anyone would think that scruffy look is sexy.  I also have to wonder how they manage to keep their beard at about a 5-day growth level. Must be a lot of trouble.



Not a lot of trouble with an electric razor.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 3, 2017)

I like that look.  It reminds me of working men, after they get off from work.  Most of the men in my family worked at some sort of manual labor---in factories, as carpenters, farmers, mechanics, lots of grease and soot.  Guess I'm used to it.


----------



## chic (Jul 3, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Lets  be honest here girls.  You  wouldn't  be ahhing  and oohing  if these  pictures were of some  old, fat, bald dude.
> 
> Would you?



No. But a guy can control being fat and bald. LoL.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 3, 2017)

Had to be clean shaven, only allowed mustaches @work.  In my on/off years of retirement I've had either full beard or goatee.  I've kept facial hair to the length set by a #4 clipper setting,



> •   #0 (no attachment) - 1/100 inch,
> •   #1 - 1/8 inch,
> •   #2 - 1/4 inch,
> •   #3 - 3/8 inch,
> ...


  source

The "I haven't shaved for 3/4 days" look you see practically every guy sporting, in TV commercials looks just...unshaven.


----------



## Robusta (Jul 3, 2017)

My wife daughters and grandchildren all complain about the prickies.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2017)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Some men look VERY good with "grunge"  Perfect example: And oh yeah...the picture Whisper just posted. :love_heart:
> View attachment 39002


Ooooooh.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 3, 2017)

chic said:


> No. But a guy can control being fat and bald. LoL.



Fat only.  Sorry bald comes from genes and there's no way to control that.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 3, 2017)

Robusta said:


> My wife daughters and grandchildren all complain about the prickies.



We all do? :rofl:


----------



## chic (Jul 4, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Fat only.  Sorry bald comes from genes and there's no way to control that.



There is such a thing as the hair club for men, Rogaine, etc. Men have worn wigs and toups for millenia. Heredity is no excuse. nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 4, 2017)

I think bald is sexy.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 4, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> I think bald is sexy.



You have to wear a hat when you drive with the top down.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 4, 2017)

Manatee said:


> You have to wear a hat when you drive with the top down.


Lulz.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 10, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Lets  be honest here girls.  You  wouldn't  be ahhing  and oohing  if these  pictures were of some  old, fat, bald dude.
> 
> Would you?



Exactly. 

The models in those pics make their living on their faces and bodies. They'd look good in a potato sack.

The average schmoo? Not so much.

I don't like the unshaved look. It looks sloppy and careless. Which, in a way, is the mantra of the newer generations ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2017)

How about if us women don't get rid of our facial hair?  LOL


----------



## IKE (Jul 10, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> How about if us women don't get rid of our facial hair?  LOL



I don't recall ever knowingly smooching a *g*al with a mustache but there was one time that I drunkenly stumbled into a dark beer joint called the Pink Cowboy on New Years Eve and at the stroke of midnight I may have accidentally locked lips with a fuzzy upper lip that may very well have been on a.......wait a minute, now that I think about it surely you don't think that I might have actually swapped slobbers with a....

Never mind just disregard this post.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 10, 2017)

IKE said:


> I don't recall ever knowingly smooching a *g*al with a mustache but there was one time that I drunkenly stumbled into a dark beer joint called the Pink Cowboy on New Years Eve and at the stroke of midnight I may have accidentally locked lips with a fuzzy lip that may have been on a.......wait a minute, surely you don't think that I might have swapped slobbers with a....
> 
> Never mind just disregard this post.



Not to worry.  Strange things have been known to happen on New Years Eve


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The models in those pics make their living on their faces and bodies. They'd look good in a potato sack.
> 
> ...


What's a schmoo, New Yawk? Love the unshaven look. Picking on the newer generations?? My dear, you is getting old! Lulz. The hippies and grunge had sloppy/careless down to a fine art! So did the beats.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2017)

IKE said:


> I don't recall ever knowingly smooching a *g*al with a mustache but there was one time that I drunkenly stumbled into a dark beer joint called the Pink Cowboy on New Years Eve and at the stroke of midnight I may have accidentally locked lips with a fuzzy upper lip that may very well have been on a.......wait a minute, now that I think about it surely you don't think that I might have actually swapped slobbers with a....
> 
> Never mind just disregard this post.


Besides that if us women quit getting rid of our facial hair we would have the grunge look!!


----------



## chic (Jul 11, 2017)

I think this one is really handsome with the unshaven look.



:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh yes!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 11, 2017)

IKE said:


> I don't recall ever knowingly smooching a *g*al with a mustache but there was one time that I drunkenly stumbled into a dark beer joint called the Pink Cowboy on New Years Eve and at the stroke of midnight I may have accidentally locked lips with a fuzzy upper lip that may very well have been on a.......wait a minute, now that I think about it surely you don't think that I might have actually swapped slobbers with a....
> 
> Never mind just disregard this post.



Was that YOU?!?


... um ... what are you doing for New Year's this year? :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 11, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> What's a schmoo, New Yawk? Love the unshaven look. Picking on the newer generations?? My dear, you is getting old! Lulz. The hippies and grunge had sloppy/careless down to a fine art! So did the beats.



A Schmoo is a little guy invented by Al Capp, the creator of the Li'l Abner comic strip. The Schmoo first appeared in the '40's, I think. 

Note the unshaved look ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 11, 2017)

And as for hippies and the grunge movement ... meh. I wasn't really part of either, although I did fall between them and leaned a bit toward the hippies.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 11, 2017)

chic said:


> I think this one is really handsome with the unshaven look.
> 
> View attachment 39220
> 
> :love_heart:



Probably can't change his own tires ...


----------



## IKE (Jul 11, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Was that YOU?!?
> 
> 
> ... um ... what are you doing for New Year's this year? :love_heart:



Call me later Stud Muffin.........:love_heart: :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2017)

IKE said:


> Call me later Stud Muffin.........:love_heart: :love_heart:


Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Was that YOU?!?
> 
> 
> ... um ... what are you doing for New Year's this year? :love_heart:


Hey! I don't share! Lulz.


----------



## IKE (Jul 11, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Hey! I don't share! Lulz.



Don't get your bloomers in a bunch Dearie........there's enough there for both of us.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2017)

IKE said:


> Don't get your bloomers in a bunch Dearie........there's enough there for both of us.


Hahahaha.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 11, 2017)

Looks like he's puckering up to kiss......????


----------



## chic (Jul 11, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Looks like he's puckering up to kiss......????



Maybe? :love_heart:


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 11, 2017)

Looks like he's preparing to expectorate.

Hal


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 11, 2017)

chic said:


> I think this one is really handsome with the unshaven look.
> 
> View attachment 39220
> 
> :love_heart:



No idea who he is, but I think he needs to become acquainted with a razor.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 11, 2017)

If women like the unshaven look, guys will be unshaven.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> If women like the unshaven look, guys will be unshaven.


I like it!


----------

